# Best Philosophy Websites



## RamistThomist

what are the best overall philosophy websites? I have, for the following:

Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy


----------



## clstamper

Spear Dane said:


> what are the best overall philosophy websites? I have, for the following:
> 
> Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy



The Radical Academy
Morris Institute for Human Values (fluffy, but useful)

The Schaff-Herzog and 1911 EB are a must, if biased toward rationalism.


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Virtual Library of Christian Philosophy


----------



## Peter

clstamper said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are the best overall philosophy websites? I have, for the following:
> 
> Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Radical Academy
> Morris Institute for Human Values (fluffy, but useful)
> 
> The Schaff-Herzog and 1911 EB are a must, if biased toward rationalism.
Click to expand...


 I really like the Radical Academy's historical overviews but the ads on that site are excessive.
I also like Morris. I enjoyed his books Philosophy for Dummies and The Stoic Art of Living , but much like his website, a lot of fluff, little substance, and the feeling of popular self-help mush. Also, I think some of his website is restricted to paying subscribers (what a Sophist).


----------



## Jim Johnston

The Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy

THE ATHENAEUM LIBRARY OF PHILOSOPHY - A HUGE COMPENDIUM OF PHILOSOPHICAL SOURCE-MATERIAL FOR STUDY AND ENJOYMENT - Athenaeum Library of Philosophy

Online papers on consciousness

Recent Reviews - Philosophical Reviews - University of Notre Dame

Apollos.ws - Home

Philosophical Weblogs

Google Scholar

Routledge Encyclopedia of Philosophy Online

The Logic Museum

Logical Fallacies: The Fallacy Files

EpistemeLinks: For Philosophy Resources on the Internet


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Looks like the Routledge Encyclopedia of Philosophy requires a subscription now. That Athenaeum Library of Philosophy is awesome.


----------



## Jim Johnston

caleb_woodrow said:


> Looks like the Routledge Encyclopedia of Philosophy requires a subscription now. That Athenaeum Library of Philosophy is awesome.



most do... it's still good.

some are free, though:

Free will : Routledge Encyclopedia of Philosophy Online

(thought you'd like that one  )


----------



## Jim Johnston

philofreligion

James N. Anderson: Home

The Prosblogion

Helm's Deep


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Tom Bombadil said:


> caleb_woodrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Routledge Encyclopedia of Philosophy requires a subscription now. That Athenaeum Library of Philosophy is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most do... it's still good.
> 
> some are free, though:
> 
> Free will : Routledge Encyclopedia of Philosophy Online
> 
> (thought you'd like that one  )
Click to expand...


Ha! It couldn't have been more than 3 days ago that I read through that free will article. It was linked from the philosophy of religion book you edited on here. 

btw, did you read my instructors comments on that paper I wrote against sophism? Insane huh.


----------



## Jim Johnston

caleb_woodrow said:


> btw, did you read my instructors comments on that paper I wrote against sophism? Insane huh.



don't know why he called you "dude" when critiquing your paper.

i think he had an axe to grind and got emotionally involved in grading you.

lastly, i thought it was ripe when he constantly critiqued your appeal to "logic" and then gave you a 3.3 after complementing you on your clear writing and provacative essay, but then said your "*reasoning* was off."

It's like, dude, if you have a problem with "logic" then don't lower my grade because you thought my "logic" was off!


----------



## Cheshire Cat

Tom Bombadil said:


> don't know why he called you "dude" when critiquing your paper.


Yeah I thought the dude comment was wierd. 



Tom Bombadil said:


> i think he had an axe to grind and got emotionally involved in grading you.
> 
> lastly, i thought it was ripe when he constantly critiqued your appeal to "logic" and then gave you a 3.3 after complementing you on your clear writing and provacative essay, but then said your "*reasoning* was off."
> 
> It's like, dude, if you have a problem with "logic" then don't lower my grade because you thought my "logic" was off!


This guy is all about postmodernism, talking about how language distorts everything, and how modern man keeps seeking Truth with a capital T. I'm sure my paper hit a nerve haha. He definitely had an axe to grind. I wouldn't care so much if he would have given me a 4.0. Anyway, that's life. The class is outside of the philosophy department, so I guess I shouldn't expect anything else.


----------

